# Do you believe in rainbowbridge or the afterlife?



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I talked to a priest about that, though i am not religious, and he believes in it. He believed i would meet them at rainbow bridge. After Geets passed in August, i woke up to a feeling of a cat rubbing up against me. I just rubbed him, he purred, and then he was gone. I knew it was Geets and i patted him along his back and he purred then i woke up and he was gone. I hope he was telling me that he was ok and is playing with Razzle. I have never felt that. I thought i would when Razzle passed did but i didn't recognize it or it since i take sleep meds i didn't see it since he is my heart kitty. I just look so forward to seeing them at rainbow bridge. I believe Razzle did show me a sign but i didn't know it. He knew how much i loved him. If there is no rainbow bride then i don't want to go to heaven. 

Kathy


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The way I look at it, it doesn't matter what anyone else believes. We won't know the truth until the end. If the faith that the RB exists gives someone comfort and strength that's all that matters.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I struggle with organised religion but I do have a kind of spiritual belief. I do feel there is a bridge that comforts many and that our passed beloved animals are there. I hope all animals go there as I would like to hope that those who passed without experiencing love get a second chance to experience happiness there or an equivalent place at least


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

For me it is Paradise (something I also put on a site after my father died). Animals didn't fall from grace so all they have waiting for them is perfection. God is loving and just so how could animals fall from grace? They did nothing wrong. God bless them for being willing to come with us. BUT they have nothing to worry about.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

*What helps you Believe?*

I have not shared my loss, spoken of my Sky yet because I am in such a bad place. I looked at the other areas, but this just seems the place for this discussion. If I'm wrong, please move this.
What is it that helps you with your faith? Is there anything that helps you, strengthens your belief? Have you been "visited" or received a signal of any sort that you believe came from beyond?
I am asking these questions for myself, but I do believe there are others who are making the effort to believe and/or have had their faith shaken. Maybe a discussion, a sharing could help many.

The only thing I can share is that I am very confused, I want to believe. I have such a need to believe, but losing Sky, the way it happened, has shaken my faith to it's core. Not a very good start to this discussion, but then that is why I'm asking. If you have beliefs that you are concerned about sharing, please feel free to pm me. I am as non judgmental as they come!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My mother had a near death experience years before she died. Ever since then she said she would NEVER be afraid of dying. I've always taken comfort in that - that there will be a peace that surpasses understanding once we pass. Ever since I turned 30 and had a deeply religious experience - some would call it being "born again", my faith has been strong. I root into churches that feed my faith and keep me grounded. I take God at His Word that He will never leave me nor forsake me. I very much understand that this means He will not keep bad things form happening per se, but will be there to help me navigate through it.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I am a very logical thinker and am non-religious, I've been this way since I was a child - luckily my parents let me decide for myself. However, I do believe in spirits/ghosts and I believe our spirits do go _somewhere _when we pass. I don't believe in a "heaven" or "he-ll" (forum blocks it, lol) per se, but I don't think we just die and that's it. Especially with my pets, I believe in a place like Rainbow Bridge, a place where our pet's spirits go and that someday we will meet again.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

MsKatt
When Mocha passed I, too, had a very hard time. I didn't believe in the Bridge and wasn't so sure about afterlife. But I truly believe that Mocha came to visit me a few times in those very hard days.,,.I felt her presence and, even today, I can smell her scent at times still. I still talk to Mocha and let her know I miss her and expect to see her again some day. Whether there is a Rainbow Bridge or somewhere else that my Mocha can be happy, healthy, and free until we meet in...I know she is there somewhere and we will meet again.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't personally have any faith or beliefs at all... but, after my German Shepherd, Ember, died in 2010, I know I heard her collar and tags jingle several times. I really think she came to reassure me that she was no longer in any pain, and that she still loved "our" cat Wintressia and me. She had such a huge heart and spirit in life that there's no way it just dissipated after her death ;}

But, I don't really have any faith that I will see my pets after I die, or that I myself have an enduring spirit. However, keeping Ember's ashes with me, and putting her tags onto my keyring, has helped me immensely.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm not religious either, but I'm agnostic and am open to the potential belief in many things. We can't really know for sure either way, so I keep an open mind.

That said, I do like to _hope_ that there's something out there. Or, rather, that humans and animals can find at least some kind of peace once they die. 

I don't know if I really like the thought of them being able to watch us from wherever they are (I know I for one would stress out if I were forced to watch my loved ones and not be able to do/say anything to them, ever) but that's just me.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I have to believe I will be reunited with my furkids when I die because anything else would be too sad. I don't believe in the rainbow bridge per se, although it is a nice sentiment. I don't practice organized religion but I do pray and believe that my soul will reunite with the souls of those who have gone before me. I believe that my dog, Tara, brought my present dogs into my life and my previous cats guided me to Amelia. I keep their ashes because I want them with me always. Their ashes are to be buried with me.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

i've been a nurse over 30 years and have had a few patients who were clinically dead for several minutes. some came back with wondrous, very similar stories who were no longer afraid of death. some were terrified and greatly changed their lives. i have been in the room with a dying patient at the exact moment of death several times and have seen some peculiar things that make me pretty certain this life isn't the only rodeo.. if we flawed humans can make it to heaven, i know all of our furbabies will be there waiting for us.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I believe I will see my animal friends again....I was and still am extremely attatched to Smokey and after he passed I swear I heard him meow outside my bedroom window. It was clear as day and I was still very much awake. Im sure it was only in my head, for my ears only... Either or I know in my heart it was my boy..


----------



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

I believe in heaven and a heaven without dogs and cats wouldn't be much of a heaven for me, so yes I do believe they go to heaven. My Alex earned it when he put up with the love of my 14 year old who was only one when he adopted us.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I truly believe I will see my beautiful fur babies again.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

*Alkee came back*

My beloved heart kitty Alkee died on October 2, 2015. On October 29th we bought a Devon Rex kitty boy we call "Fitty Pisky". On February 12th after an early morning bathroom break about 6 am, I let Fitty come in bed with me. He was lying on my right side at waist level and then started chewing and pulling buttons on my PJs, so I rolled on my back and he snuggled up under my right armpit. I was just relaxing before I had to get up listening to music on the radio when I felt a cat walk a couple of steps on the bed near my feet on my left, then I felt the duvet be snugged against my left thigh. There was some weight to it. I thought I had left the door open and that our other Devon Zuba had come in but he hadn't. It felt like a cat snugged up beside my left thigh for several minutes, and then it was gone. The down duvet has no weight to it, and I'm sure it was "Alkee" _in spirit_ that came to visit me, because that is where she was just before she died. The morning of Oct. 2 I knew she was dying because she had refused to eat or drink anything for three days. I was very sad and crying, and she was lying in that same spot, but then dragged herself up to my face to butt me on my cheek, as if it say "don't cry". Shortly afterward, she jumped off the bed and dragged herself around the perimeter of the bedroom, stopping every couple of feet as she was very weak and then settled under a small chest of drawers. I left her there undisturbed while I went downstairs to get some breakfast and when I returned she was comatose. So I laid her on the sofa in the living room where I could observe her and sit beside her. Through the rest of the day she flitted in our out of unconsciousness (often with her legs moving as if she was running) and then around 4 pm, she died. I think this morning Alkee came back just to say she is OK, as I still miss her even with my sweet lovable Fitty. She is the second cat I've had that has come back for a brief visit after her death. One of my beloved Manx girls gave me two visits. Is there life after death for cats? I truly believe there is, and that we will see them again in the spiritual world.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

My family is very Celtic and also inclined to be Christian and we are predisposed to have "odd" experience.

Please don't slap me down, anyone, but I have had several experiences that predisposes me to total belief. Very unexpectedly, I saw my father come to get my old Shadow and he had died very peacefully but with no major warning (Shadow that is).

From an utterly vivid experience after a horse called Russet died (still have her grand-daughter) - I believe I am on a total promise to ride her again.

In a similar way, when y father died, I had an intense experince regarding teh uch loved dog who died not that long before him.


----------



## Naet (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm an agnostic Atheist (sorry, I know this is like saying "I'M A VEEEGAN!") so I take the Rainbow Bridge as a more symbolic sort of thing.


----------

